# Overseeded BT into existing pasture



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

These are the results I had when broadcasting and packing BT into an existing pasture. More of a feedyard really. It's where I finish out the steers in the fall. The seedlings seem to have competed very well. Even better than I was told they would. Pretty happy with it.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Excuse my ignorance but what is BT? Barfleo Timothy?


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Glad it has done well for you. I'm planning on trying birdsfoot trefoil again this fall mixed with orchard grass.....hopefully it won't wash away this year. The field I planted last fall which washed away I have noticed some trefoil growing around the edges. It seemed to be slow to start but appears like it is doing well so I think it will grow okay here.....wasn't sure how it would handle our hot summers down here. Does it take trefoil pretty much a full year to establish before it starts producing?

Hayden


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

FarmerCline said:


> . Does it take trefoil pretty much a full year to establish before it starts producing?
> 
> Hayden


 I have found it very hard to establish. It seems to do fine in/alongside ditches, along fences, and anywhere that traffic (whether field equipment or livestock) is virtually non-existent. It won't take ahold IN the pasture, but chokes everything out between the fence and the driveway.

That's just the luck that I have had with it, others will differ I assume. OTOH, the is advertised as hard to establish. I won't waste my $$$ on it again here.

Mark


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

farmerbrown said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what is BT? Barfleo Timothy?


Birdsfoot Trefoil


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

FarmerCline said:


> Glad it has done well for you. I'm planning on trying birdsfoot trefoil again this fall mixed with orchard grass.....hopefully it won't wash away this year. The field I planted last fall which washed away I have noticed some trefoil growing around the edges. It seemed to be slow to start but appears like it is doing well so I think it will grow okay here.....wasn't sure how it would handle our hot summers down here. Does it take trefoil pretty much a full year to establish before it starts producing?
> 
> Hayden


Yes it takes pretty much a full year to get it established. I put about 4 lbs to the acre via the hand spreader in mid April. The steer lot is about 1.5 acres. Ran the cultimulcher over it. Didn't really see much going on until I clipped the lot a couple weeks ago. It appears to have taken a firm hold in the sward. I figured anything was a plus. It was Nordic left over from a batch I bought about 5 years back


----------

